# Virtualbox port results in error



## danaeckel (Mar 19, 2013)

I tried to make the Virtualbox port and get an error. I'm sure it is a library thing. Anybody know which one?


```
kBuild: Pass - Build Programs
kBuild: Pass - Libraries
kBuild: Pass - DLLs
kBuild: Pass - Programs
kBuild: Generating tstVMStructSize - /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.6/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VMM/tstVMStructRC.h
/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.6/out/freebsd.amd64/release/bin/tstVMStructRC: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
kmk: *** [/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.6/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VMM/tstVMStructRC.h] Error 2
kmk: *** Deleting file `/usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose/work/VirtualBox-4.2.6/out/freebsd.amd64/release/obj/VMM/tstVMStructRC.h'
*** [do-build] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

Did you see the entry in /usr/ports/UPDATING on 20130103?


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the tip, so I followed what the doc said, same error. Then I went to do a deinstall of kBuild-devel, it wasn't installed. Then I deinstalled kBuild, got an error 128, so I did a port upgrade, reinstalled kBuild, then proceeded  in installing https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/111298192566988133095irtualbox, and back to where I started.
I tried `pkg_add Virtualbox` last week and that worked fine, however I couldn't get that to work with php-Virtualbox. So, I thought building it with the option would fix that for me, so that is why I am trying it this way.


----------

